# New Triton TRB001



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Courtesy of the ATO (IRS for our Northen members).

Got a healthy tax refund last week so decided to splurge on a new router.

The attached photos show what come in the box.

Of note is they now include a new type of collet , both 1/2" and 1/4". My previous TRA001 came with only a 1/2" collet.

This new model also includes a winder for full through the table height adjustment. Looks like a new hole in my insert plate.

The manual says a DVD is included, but when I rang the store, I was told the DVD "has not been included for years".

Also I note that according to the box the Triton brand is now owned by Powerbox AG, Switzerland. This agrees with information supplied to me by the Receivers for GMC a couple of years ago.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Congrats James! They sure are beautiful routers.


----------



## StevePixley (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats James for this new machine. I read its review on amazon, machine is great but it is looking very costly for me, is there any option of having a low range machine of same brand?


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Steve, there are an additional two models of Triton with less specs/power etc.

JOF001 and MOF001.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

cagenuts said:


> Steve, there are an additional two models of Triton with less specs/power etc.
> 
> JOF001 and MOF001.


Yes, Hilton, I was aware of the other models. 

I wanted a hefty router to use in my new router table.My choice was either the MOF001 or the TRB001. The store only carries the TRB001 and the JOF001, and did not have any MOF001 in stock.

I went for the TRB001 as it had better plunge modes than the other two.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Yes, Hilton, I was aware of the other models.
> 
> I wanted a hefty router to use in my new router table.My choice was either the MOF001 or the TRB001. The store only carries the TRB001 and the JOF001, and did not have any MOF001 in stock.
> 
> I went for the TRB001 as it had better plunge modes than the other two.


Nice Router James, NGM


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You really are getting serious James.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

As far as I know you are the first forum member to buy this model, at least I do not remember any others posting about it. Once you have made some sawdust with it you will have to post a review. Nice.


----------



## Singinsam (Sep 19, 2012)

James, Good luck with your new toy. I'm waiting for a replacement worm gear for mine. They are sending me a metal gear as replacement for the fiber one. If you get a chance to take a look I'm curious if they have switched to a metal gear in the new routers. Bob.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Singinsam said:


> James, Good luck with your new toy. I'm waiting for a replacement worm gear for mine. They are sending me a metal gear as replacement for the fiber one. If you get a chance to take a look I'm curious if they have switched to a metal gear in the new routers. Bob.


Hi Bob,

I believe that Triton started using the metal worm gear some years ago and that is how the metal replacement is available. 

I believe in: " if it ain't broke, don't fix it", so I do not plan to pull it apart just to check. If the need arises on my TRA001, I will have to learn.

The attached video file may help you to replace the worm gear.

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B-XJ8gFNEWtAVVBtVktwUHpoQmM


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> You really are getting serious James.


hahaha.

A retired man has to have a hobby to keep him out of the house.....LOL


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Singinsam said:


> James, Good luck with your new toy. I'm waiting for a replacement worm gear for mine. They are sending me a metal gear as replacement for the fiber one. If you get a chance to take a look I'm curious if they have switched to a metal gear in the new routers. Bob.


Bob, while working to set the router in the router table, I took this photo of the end of the worm gear. It looks to be metal. Does your model have the through the table winder?


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice new tool James!! Have fun with it!!


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I am envious James and am looking forward to your tool review


----------



## Singinsam (Sep 19, 2012)

James, 
Thanks for the video link. Can't blame you for not wanted to mess with your new toy. Bob.


----------



## Triton_Tools (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi James,

We hope you're enjoying your new router - it is a great machine! 

We wanted to let you know that there are free projects and guides on our website (tritontools.com), and that the instructional DVD and full manual for your new router are both available on the website too, should you need any more information.


Triton Tools


----------



## tsg (Oct 5, 2012)

I have the MOF001, not as powerful as the TRB but a bit cheaper. It is permanently mounted to my table and is excellent. I haven't bothered with the extra above table adjuster as it is so easy to adjust from below. The amount of travel available means that bit replacement is easy from above the table. Would highly recommend.


----------



## Scoffy (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi James, any idea where I can get a 1/4 collet in the UK for this router?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Triton Woodworking Tools


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Scoffy said:


> Hi James, any idea where I can get a 1/4 collet in the UK for this router?



It depends on what model you have and how old.

Tool Spares Online. Search

This item is just a reducer sleeve for the old type collet. 

My new TRB001 has a different style collet to the TRA001.

I will post some photos.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Scoffy said:


> Hi James, any idea where I can get a 1/4 collet in the UK for this router?


Hi Harry,

Try this mob:

ToolSparesOnline - Tool spares for Triton, GMC and Silverline Tools

They get good reports on the Triton section of the Aussie Woodworking Forum.


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Harry (scoffy)

Try this link Triton Tools Spares click on your router model and it opens the spares listed for it right down to the last nut and bolt and Dennis is very quick and helpful, this is where I get all my Triton stuff from.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

cedarwood said:


> Hi Harry (scoffy)
> 
> Try this link Triton Tools Spares click on your router model and it opens the spares listed for it right down to the last nut and bolt and Dennis is very quick and helpful, this is where I get all my Triton stuff from.


Yes, Roger, but that parts list still only shows the reducer sleeve for the 1/4" collet for the TRA001.

Maybe My new TRB001 has a new style collet not yet available in the US or UK.


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

hmmm you are right James the spares list for the MOF & JOF list's spare collets but not the TRA spares, just the reducer.
The Toolsonline site does show another collet but it's 12mm nothing smaller except the use of a reducer sleeve.
I will give Dennis a call and find out, I haven't spoken to him for some time so will be good to catch up lol.
I will also look at my routers and see what the difference is, haven't taken much notice really as most of my cutters are 1/2 inch except for the leigh ones and then I just use the sleeve reducer in either of the routers.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

At one stage on the forum there was a discussion on the merits of a reducer sleeve -v- a true collet so I ordered a 1/4" collet for my Makita from Wealden Tools, but what arrived was a reducing sleeve.
I already had 4 or 5 of those.....
I understand that in the US there are real collets for 1/4" and 1/2" for many routers. Maybe Triton are now following that trend for the TRB001.


----------



## Scoffy (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions, the router is a new TRB001, I have even emailed Triton directly (no reply yet), I think I will probably have to use a reducer sleeve.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Scoffy said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, the router is a new TRB001, I have even emailed Triton directly (no reply yet), I think I will probably have to use a reducer sleeve.


Also, you may find the TRB001, in Europe, comes with 1/2" and 8mm collets, not 1/4". Just a thought.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*1/4" collet*



Scoffy said:


> Hi James, any idea where I can get a 1/4 collet in the UK for this router?


Hi Harry, this was posted on another thread by Phil.

This may help you to obtain a 1/4" collet. But only for the TRB001, I believe.



> Hi James
> 
> I've just finished talking to UK parts distributor, Dennis Leverett. Interesting guy. He was the original Triton distributor many years ago and still owns the URL "http://www.tritontools.uk.com". Dennis tells me that the earlier TRA001/TRB001 used a 1-piece collet/nut with the spanner flats machined directly into the end of the collet (like some of the older Japanese routers) but that recent TRA001/TRB001 routers have been coming with a 2-piece collet and nut assembly with the flats on the collet. The changeover was about 3 months ago. For the older models he tells me that there is NO 1/4in collet available, but the later ones do have a 1/4in collet available, Part No. 844276 at GB £15.86 (postage to Sweden circa GB £5.00). The "TRA" and "TRB" stand for "Australia" and "Britain" respectively although there is very little difference between the models (mainly being the way in which the ratings are calculated - UK/EU interpret ratings more strictly)
> 
> ...


----------



## Scoffy (Dec 6, 2012)

*TRB001 collet*



jw2170 said:


> Hi Harry, this was posted on another thread by Phil.
> 
> This may help you to obtain a 1/4" collet. But only for the TRB001, I believe.


Thanks for this James, I will look into this today and let you know how I get on.

Thanks again mate

Harry


----------

